# Cyp. pubescens



## eggshells (May 23, 2013)

Tiny flower & plant.




Cypripedium pubescens by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2013)

Very lovely -- and more to come.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2013)

Very nice. except for some small differences in the pouch, mine may be the same. I'll post later. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjkOC (May 24, 2013)

Cool! And nice photo too!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2013)

Nice looking plants!


----------



## JPMC (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful. Much better than daffodils in the spring.


----------



## Dido (May 25, 2013)

looks nice congrats on this beautys


----------

